# What are ya'll thought on this pit?



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

My buddy has to sell his pit and offfered it to me for 1500.00 and it was built about 8 years ago.Do ya'll think it's worth 1500.00?


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

no picture


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

....no wonder


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

If you need that much pit and also mobile, then $1,500 is not bad. But you could spend a lot less for a great pit with wheels that you can move depending on wind direction, if that would work.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

From the picture, seems to be a fair price to me.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

He was asking 2500.00 for it but hasn't put a ad out on it yet.He founds out next week if he's moving.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

good price, take it.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

If you don't want it I'll take it!!!:texasflag


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What's with the box over the firebox? Seems like it would get too hot to be a warmer box? Just wondering...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What's with the box over the firebox? Seems like it would get too hot to be a warmer box? Just wondering...


I thought the same thing HP but I've been around when my buddy had the pit going and it is just a warmer box.The pit cooks a little different than i'm use to but i know how to cook on it until i do some remodeling inside........Btw the pit will be mine in a few weeks!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Built a little bit backwards in my mind but if you like it and its good material and well made you couldnt near bout make one like it for that price.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

trailer is worth $500.00 without a gate.


----------

